# Tractor Opinions?



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking to buy a tractor for my 20 ac and wanting some feedback. Im looking at the Kubota L3200 but open to others. What kind of tractors are you guys partial to? I'll be mowing 10 acres or so monthly during growing times, maintaining roads, dragging downed limbs, etc.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

either orange or green..........and a little advice......get more horse power than you think you'll need........


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I have orange and I recommend it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

hydrostatic


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

John Deere :flag:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> John Deere :flag:


x2


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> x2


X3


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the L3400 and wish I would've bought a little bigger. My next one will be in the 50 HP range so I can get a bigger shredder.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

remi19 said:


> X3


x4


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

4X on the Deere & like BertS said, get more HP than you think you need. 

You may also want to get a 4X4 if you even think you might be doing any plowing or discing.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just went through this and bought one a few months back. I own 5 acres and use mine for some mowing, horse areana grooming, dirt work and moving hay.

I looked at the top 5 and was about to buy a JD but decided to get more for my money. Take a look at these and do some research.

They are cheaper, better warranty and have more features for the price points per model. They also build the New Holland Boomer line if I remember correctly. The are getting market share in the US every day. Take a look at some of the tractor forums.

Good luck. I love mine and bought from an outfit in the Conroe area


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Its just like boats and outboards. Everyone has their opinions. I have a deere but only becuase i have connections and I got it cheaper. To me, I would go with a well known name who can get you service quicker or easier. Beyond that, get the hydrostat transmission. Doesnt sound like much but man is it nice not having to deal with the clutch and gears.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

As the owner of a 2WD tractor, I can honestly say I would never buy another one. 4WD is the only way to go. I also lost a rather oddball part off my John Deer yesterday, and went to my local JD dealer, who had said part in stock for $28 bux. I can't even get a radiator hose for my Vietnamise "New Holland" without waiting for 2 weeks.


----------



## mfloyd (Apr 5, 2005)

*tractor*

I definitely think that is a little small in HP. if you have to skip a month you will want more HP when you do get back on schedule. Although you probably won't burn that much fuel, generally speaking larger HP will burn less fuel to do the same job, unless you are mowing it so frequently that it is only a few inches tall.
Ran a JD 6200 with a 15' cutter for 3000 hrs commercially, could not have been happier. I think I have three break downs in that time and two of them was just the hyd. valves-field repair.


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Tractor*

I have a John Deere, 4wd , frontend loader a must. John deere been around longer then these off the wall brand and can get parts in just about every city. If they don't have them in stock then can have it most of the time the next day, at least in Bay City. Greens the way to go. Also look at the Live PTO against unlive where when you clutch it it stops.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

When I bought my tractor I priced JD New Holland Kubota Mihandra and Kioti. The JD was the highest right on down to the Kioti. I bought a Kioti and love it so far. Has a 5 yr warrenty too. I agree buy plenty hp 4wd and consider a front loader. I could never live without the loader. My tractor is a 45 hp with a loader and I paid 18900 for it. itlisted for around 20000. Whatever you buy consider where the nearest dealer is.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Nothing runs like a Deere.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Baystealth 2230 said:


> I have the L3400 and wish I would've bought a little bigger. My next one will be in the 50 HP range so I can get a bigger shredder.


I have a L3200 4 wheel drive and frontend loader wish i would have got a BIGGER tractor. GO BIG FRONTEND LOADER four wheel drive AND CAB CAB CAB CAB DID I SAY CAB. Dont get me wrong i like my tractor. Just my two cents.

LTF


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

If you need to move dirt and do real road work the light duty box blades are abut useless, the multi position angle blades even more useless.

Be much better off to hit the auctions and used equip. dealers and find a used Gannon box blade, those babys will move some dirt.

Front end loader is a must.

Spend a few bucks more and get a heavier duty mower, the cheaper ones will rust out from the thin sheet metal or the gear box will burn up in a few years.

John Deere, you will not be sorry. Your grandchildren can use it after you are gone.


----------



## kgae (Jun 30, 2005)

*tractor*

I purchased a 30hp kioti and have been thouroughly pleased with it. Stronger hydraulics and overall stronger machine than my friends JD in the same HP. Just my two cents


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Find a good used JD. Tractorhouse.com. If you are willing to travel out of state to get it, they are much cheaper. Used tractors in TX are expensive.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

let's talk fishin said:


> I have a L3200 4 wheel drive and frontend loader wish i would have got a BIGGER tractor. GO BIG FRONTEND LOADER four wheel drive AND CAB CAB CAB CAB DID I SAY CAB. Dont get me wrong i like my tractor. Just my two cents.
> 
> LTF


Yes, my next mahindra will have a cab.


----------



## chasintail (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kubota!*

My needs are smaller. I have had my 23 HP for almost 10 years. It is a work horse no problems so far. I definitly agree with more HP, 4x4 and hydrostatic tranny, no matter what you buy.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well... I don't think that my 1954 Allis-Chalmers WD 45 is probably in the running for your purchase.... But I gotta tell ya, she is the cat's meow. Have an over sized front end loader, a 3-point JD brusher, 2 bottom plow, and a double disc for it. There are a couple of small hydraulic leaks, but at close to my age, I can't complain. I'll be leaking soon too. It was converted to 12 volt many years ago. When I start her up, she sounds like Beethoven's 5th symphony. Almost brings tears to my eyes !

Giddy up.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a nice one.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/3008324627.html


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

awesum said:


> I have orange and I recommend it.


Me Too & Listen to the guy about more horsepower.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Kubota or Mahindra.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

John Deere all the way!! We have a 5105 and it's a beast, it's 4wd and very strong. I'd like to see you get it stuck, has 700 hours and still going strong. They don't make that exact model anymore but, one almost identical. Whats nice for when your cuting the field you can take off the whole bucket attachment, so you can go around trees. Thats my .02.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> 4X on the Deere & like BertS said, get more HP than you think you need.
> 
> You may also want to get a 4X4 if you even think you might be doing any plowing or discing.


X5, especially if you are getting a loader.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Mahindra. :bounce:

You really can't go wrong with any of the manufacturers from the US, Korea, India, or Japan. JD will have all the parts you need, forever.

Stay away from the Chinese built tractors. Any of them.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 10 year old Kubota that's never been to shop. She purrs like a kitten.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

50hp and 4wd
a front end loader
a box blade 
a bat wing shredder, 

deere. kubota, a real ford you don't have to buy new, just get a mechanic to ck out what you are going to buy , esp hydraulic system, compression and injector pump


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Kubota L3240.....love it.

But I will say this...tractors are like boats....they don't make a "perfect" model.

Mine is perfect for mowing less than 10 acres, and great around the yard as it does not leave ruts (R4 industrial tires are the way to go).

But there are times I wish I had a bigger one, but that would make some of the small jobs more difficult.

Must haves in my opinion:
- 4WD....you cant even move dirt effectively without it
- Hydrostatic drive......wouldnt trade this for any gear shift, though you do lose HP at the PTO
- Front end loader....without one, tractors are very limited in use


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More horse power and cab. I wish my Deere had one. Make sure that what every you buy you have a dealer close so you can get parts to do maintenace on it.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

bobcat t320 not a tractor but with so many attachments you will use it more than your tractor. around here the tractors gather dust but the bobcat gets used everyday.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Get more horses than you think you will need to the upper limit of our budget!! JD is ok but you will pay twice as much for parts. Kubota has the same issue. I am partial to case IH and have 4 currently from 140hp to 35 hp.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Case/New Holland are identical. Both are about 20% less than the cost of a green tractor and are more comfortable to operate....We have 6 tractors...a small old Ford, which is on its last leg, ad 30 HP JD which is great for small tasks but is very limited, a 60 HP Ford which is open station and miserable in the heat of the summer, a 90HP kubota with FEL which is the mowing machine, and then a 190HP New Holland with FEL and 215HP New Holland....

4wd is the most important and the cab is the second most important...to me at least....the New Hollands so far have been completely maintenance free....the Kubota has been a nightmare....its had so many problems from small leaks to loose nuts that it has been a constant maintenance problem. I would avoid Kubota in the future.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

we have about 6 tractors from 27 to well over 150 hp. all but 1 or massey or deere. Cant go wrong with either of these.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Also look at www.fastline.com


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

I've put some 500 + hours on my Mahindra and the only problem I've had is the filter screen for the air conditioner got clogged up because I didn't clean it. Horsepower-a must. Don't get one without a front end loader. You can't believe what you can do with them. And 4x4 if possible. A dealer close enuff that you can drive to for parts if needed
FYI, when I was shopping tractors back in 07', the 5000 series Deere tractors were made in India........


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. A little more history... my FIL has the Kubota 2800 and I use it from time to time but it is a little small(does the job though) thats why Im thinking 32 to 34 hp. It sounds like I might need to think even bigger now. Im going saturday to look and sit on the Kubotas and I'll probably check out the deeres tomorrow. One thing and it was mentioned above is I heard the 30 to 50 class Deeres are made by yanmar in china... I'll have to do some research on that.


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

When I bought mine I was looking to get about 30 HP at the PTO. I looked at the Deere's but the dealers just didn't seem to interested in me and their prices were the highest. 

I ended up with a Kubota L3400 4x4 HST. It's a great little tractor. No matter which tractor you decide to buy just make sure that it's a 4x4 and hydrostatic drive (HST). Also a FEL is a must. 

One thing to watch for on the Kubota tractors is they sometimes have a "jerky" 3-point hitch. On the up motion sometimes it's not real smooth and jerks, which is no big deal with a box blade or mower. It becomes a very big deal on a post hole digger or boom pole. You'll know what I mean when you see it. Ask to put an attachment on the 3-ph and see how it does. 

I find that the Kubota L series is a very good value for the money compared to the Deere 3x20 series.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I pretty sure yanmar is made in japan and it is a very good diesel. and dont forget about massey the 431 we have i absolutely love. its 52 hp


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

TheGoose said:


> When I bought mine I was looking to get about 30 HP at the PTO. I looked at the Deere's but the dealers just didn't seem to interested in me and their prices were the highest.
> 
> I ended up with a Kubota L3400 4x4 HST. It's a great little tractor. No matter which tractor you decide to buy just make sure that it's a 4x4 and hydrostatic drive (HST). Also a FEL is a must.
> 
> ...


The "L" series are infact known for their jerky 3ph up and down... there is supposedly a fix for that now with a different hydrostat relief valve, but not all dealers know about it. The B series has a 1/4 inching 3ph so it's not variable. This means that they go up and down in 1/4 inch incriments, not a big deal for most, but a pain for others. My suggestion is that whatever you get in this sized tractor (less than 50hp) if you get a Front End Loader, get 4WD. That extra weight really needs that front end pull if you're doing any dirt work in these smaller machines. I'm a little partical to Orange, but there's nothing wrong with Green either. Janmar has been on the market for years and has a very strong reputation and Korea isn't very far from Japan... 
I'm actually looking very close at the Bob Cat CT235's right now. They are built very heavy with a Korean engine in them.


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

I have a few Kubota tractors that I use, some are more basic, while others are pretty well appointed.

B7100, BX2660, L3800, L3940, M5040 & M8200 These range from about 18-85 horsepower.

If I had to make the choice of one tractor for a 10 acre property, it would be the L3940, 4x4, loader, and canopy (cab if in the budget)

With the L3940, I can easily pull a 6' shredder, or box blade, I can also load a 5x6 roll of hay with the front end loader, and it doesn't feel like I am operating a large Ag tractor. Plus, it uses the skid steer quick attach on the loader, so the implement options are endless.

I also use JD 5105, 5500, 4020, 6420, and 7430. I am a big guy, 6'1" 340#, and I feel cramped on the only JD that I would recommend for a 10 acre place, the 5105.

The newer model JD's might have a more open operator station.... Another issue I have had with the JD, is unless things have changed, their quick attach loader implements are proprietary, and some won't even interchange between JD models. You can have a hay spear for a 5500, that will not fit a 6420...

Kubota, Kioti, JD, New Holland, Mahindra, Bobcat..... Basically any of the majors, in a 35-50 Horsepower, 4x4, loader, at minimum a canopy (if cab is not in budget), and skid steer quick attach are all bare necessities in my opinion.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

D.L. said:


> Thanks for all the replies. A little more history... my FIL has the Kubota 2800 and I use it from time to time but it is a little small(does the job though) thats why Im thinking 32 to 34 hp. It sounds like I might need to think even bigger now. Im going saturday to look and sit on the Kubotas and I'll probably check out the deeres tomorrow. One thing and it was mentioned above is I heard the 30 to 50 class Deeres are made by yanmar in china... I'll have to do some research on that.


Yanmar is Japanese and is a first class Diesel engine. JD has been using them for many, many years. You won't find a better diesel engine in this HP range.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a 1988 JD with right at 7500 hours on it. The tractor has a Yanmar engine in it. Don't let that dissuade you. The motor is the least of my problems. In fact I can't justify getting rid of the thing because it runs so good. I would really like to get a bigger, better tractor but again can't justify it. That thing will run from morning to night without a hitch. Sips fuel too.

My little tractor pulls a shredder, box blade, rock rake and runs an auger on about 125 acres. If and when I replace this tractor here is what I would be looking at: just like an outboard motor, get as much HP as you can possibly afford. You would rather have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. 4X4 - smaller line tractors need 4 wheel drive. DO Not let anyone talk you out of 4 wheel drive. Front end loader - I don't have one and wish I did. Hydrostatic transmission, on 10 acres you will only need one tractor so you might as well spoil yourself a little. Whatever you buy, make sure a dealer is close by. There is nothing more frustrating than being in the middle of a project, breaking something and having to drive all over BFE to find a part. JD dealers are everywhere and usually carry a pretty well stocked line of parts. You get what you pay for.

Do your research and make a deal you are happy with. Its a buyers market out there.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> When I bought mine I was looking to get about 30 HP at the PTO. I looked at the Deere's but the dealers just didn't seem to interested in me and their prices were the highest.
> 
> I ended up with a Kubota L3400 4x4 HST. It's a great little tractor. No matter which tractor you decide to buy just make sure that it's a 4x4 and hydrostatic drive (HST). Also a FEL is a must.
> 
> ...


The only reason I would be leery of an HST is the cost of a replacement unit should the HST unit fail down the road (after the warranty has expired.)

However, Eaton makes a good majority of these units, and failures are rare.


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive got 20 acres as well and just payed off my kubota l3400. Love it


-mac-


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Myself being in agriculture all my life. I run nothing but John Deere, you may ask why and I will tell you it not all about the brand. Its better access to parts and resale value on John Deere are amazing. I have a tractor that is 8 years old and it's worth what we paid for it brand new. The other big plus for John Deere is the customer service they take care of all clients anything from
A lawn mover to 8400. If have any questions just pm me. And I can tell you how save money on buying a tractor too.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

JD 5045D with 512 loader. Big, cheap, no hydro nothng, no cab, no 4wd, just a big tough simple tractor, dealer on every corner. Will be here when I am dust...


----------



## Jallen21750 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a John Deere 5525 (91HP). It has a Front Loader, 4WD and a shuttlesync. It is more tractor than I need for 60 acres, but the extras sure are nice when you need them and if I ever sell it, it will go fast. Just my thoughts.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i like orange.

anybody have a 5-6 ft disc they want to get rid of? pm me.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Growing up on a farm and stilling having the place, we have had several tractors and still do. We've owned the old Ferguson, Massy Ferguson, Ford, International, Cub Tractor, JD and Kubota.

All tractors will get the job done. I think it comes down to a few points.

1) How close is your service dealer? While tractors are extremely tough, you might want to have a dealer fairly close by.

2) Remember, almost all tractors are now made overseas, except for some of the extremely large ones like 100+ HP. So if you think buying a certain brand is buying American, that isn't the case anymore. But, that also doesn't mean the tractors made overseas are bad. Just that companies moved their operations over there to save cost on labor.

3) Get 4x4, you won't regret it. It helps when moving dirt with a front end loader.

4) Get a front end loader. They all make detachable loaders now and they are well worth the money.

5) Get the largest horse power that you can afford. We have a 52hp Kubota. It is a blessing to have the increased horse power from the other MF 40hp tractor that we have.

Lastly, if you can afford it, get a cab. Having air for the summer and heat for the winter is awesome, but that is a luxerary.

When I bought the Kubota back 4 years ago, I search all of the following and they were all good deals.

Kubota
John Deere
Mahandra
Massy Ferguson
Kioti - made by Kubota
New Holland
Case


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

alot of folks recommend a cab....
I have mixed thoughts... they're great when everything is perfect.
BUT, if you have alot of trees, they're in the way unless you constantly trim.
also, having tried to work with a broken A/C, forget it.
that shouldnt be a problem when buying new, but...
for only 20ac, and shredding only 10ac, I'd be OK w/o it.
a hard-top on the ROPS bar offers shade, good visability, and no windows to break or clean.
the downside is running across bees.
a good used tractor will always resell if you change your mind about what you want/need
if your place is just a week-end ranchito, remember, it's gonna sit alot when you're not there, but payments are due every month.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Family has a JD 5525 with front end loader. Pulled a 14ft disc pretty well when we made the new firebreak.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I did not read everyones post so I dont know what everyone has told you. But when I started looking I looked at Ford, John Deere and Kubota. I really did not want anything to do with any of the so called gray tractors. It really came down to two major factors. One was a dealer local that I liked. The next was function and easy of attachments. My mom bought a Kubota and I bought a John deere in the same HP range. Both are hydrostat I really like my John deer better. I can drop my bellie mower faster then the Kubota and I can drop the front end loaded and arms 10 tilmes faster then her. Other then that they both work about the same. 
If I had to do it again I would do the same and thats buy the John deere. I have since lost my good dealer a few miles from the house but I can always find John deere parts and thats why I dont like the Grey tractors.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Also Get a wheel drive tractor. It really makes a big difference.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

28 acres,no mowing, just odds and ends, have 35 hp new holland, FEL, 4Wd, hydro. doesnt have alot of lift capacity, with FEL, but I knew that. you always wish it were bigger but in reality I don't need anything bigger. I haven't wanted a cab but do have the overhead canopy thing and love that. get on some tractor forums. I didn't want the deere, and I personally would not buy something that I might have trouble selling. I think you could sell a deere, kubota, nholland, but I personally wouldn't buy a kiota, mahindra, etc just because I might have trouble getting rid of it when the time comes, even though they might be more bang for the buck


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I decided on the Kubota L3200 with a 6' finish mower. Picked it up thursday and put about 8 hours of mowing on it this weekend. Gotta say the hydrostatic trans is badazz compared to the gear model probably cut my mowing time almost in half and I was mowing waist deep with my 5' bush hog and only bogged twice which is on me... I might want more HP a few times a year but for the price increase it wasnt worth it to me. Thanks for the input. Heres a pic...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice, and good choice.


----------

